# Dent / Chip Damage



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

This is another bit of damage I've got on my car. It's routhly 1inch wide dent on the swage line of the passenger door. It actually happened last year and I was planning to get it sorted out with PDR but when I wiped off the paint transfer I noticed a chip, about 6mm wide. The chip is dead on the swage line and it looks like primer showing.

If I was to get this SMART repaired would they typically just respray the door? The car is a keeper and I'd like to keep as much of panels with the original paintwork as possible.

The other options I've considered are just get the dent out and touch up the chip, I'm not sure if the swage line will disguise it or amplify it.

Another possibility is a replacement door from a scrap yard - these seem to range £50-150 depending on condition, I don't know how good the colour matching would be, the car is only 3 years old and black so I guess the colour match should be quite good?

Also does anyone have any recommendations for SMART / PDR repair in Essex? You can only get so much from pictures of peoples work, if I was to get a SMART repair I would want it to last as long as the original paintwork. Is this doable these days? I notice some places offer only a 3 year guarantee, others a lifetime.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

The options available to you are 

Pdr and touch up 
Respray of the door Via smart repair or local shop 

The work carried out by mobile smart repair guys has come along way in the last few years I always say research everything you can. Find the right guy who has pride in his work you will be very surprised with the results.


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

SamD said:


> The options available to you are
> 
> Pdr and touch up
> Respray of the door Via smart repair or local shop
> ...


This, I've seen a few SMART repair guys that are actually really good. 3-5 years ago I would have never used one but now they've improved massively.

A new door is well over the top and has potentially more chance of going wrong.


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, the quality of work does seem very good these days, and if they can keep the repair just to the door I'd be a lot happier about going for a smart repair.

My previous car had a dent to the door, it was repaired before I owned it but over the years the surface started going very rough and pimpled (overspray?). 
The problem with many repairs is that the car is typically a lease one and there's no telling how long the repair will last.
I have heard that a good SMART repair will be just as good as the original paint though.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

joe456 said:


> Yes, the quality of work does seem very good these days, and if they can keep the repair just to the door I'd be a lot happier about going for a smart repair.
> 
> My previous car had a dent to the door, it was repaired before I owned it but over the years the surface started going very rough and pimpled (overspray?).
> The problem with many repairs is that the car is typically a lease one and there's no telling how long the repair will last.
> I have heard that a good SMART repair will be just as good as the original paint though.


Sounds like an issue with the prep work and there should be no issue keeping the repair on your door to that panel only. I have repeat customers from over 5 years ago and my repairs are just as good as I left them on the day.


----------

